# New CM Construction Master Pro Ez 4067



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

So.

Anyone using this? Is it worth the price to upgrade? $74 USD

It's a self prompting model.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970567742&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got this from amazon last week. Its just as powerful but simplified if you don't use the functions everyday so the brain gets a bit foggy on the sequencing.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Well it fit an occy like this one?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

BuildCalc phone app. I already have my phone; why carry the extra item?


----------



## Big Dog Dan (Dec 20, 2006)

CarpenterSFO said:


> BuildCalc phone app. I already have my phone; why carry the extra item?


I agree my neighbor still heads for the library for the day when he wants to know something. He only needs a car and a day to find out how to cut stair stringers. 
Me I just use my cell phone. 
Pay phones used to be the way to call.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Well it fit an occy like this one?



Yup, comes with armadillo case, but will fit without case. Not sure with case. 

I also have it on my cell and iPad. Like to keep my iPhone out of my pocket and out of my bags when framing. When I get to frame. 😢


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

elementbldrs said:


> Yup, comes with armadillo case, but will fit without case. Not sure with case.
> 
> I also have it on my cell and iPad. Like to keep my iPhone out of my pocket and out of my bags when framing. When I get to frame. 😢



I don't want to risk breaking my phone...so I used to keep the CM in my bags. 

For heavy calcs I'd have my HP in my truck.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Remember learning the framing square? And then the cute little Swanson Speed Square? 

I can still use a standard framer's square.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

But I can't fit one in my pocket. Or my bags. Or toolbox. 

I actually still have one in my truck and gangbox... But the calc makes me look smarter. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

Joasis said:


> Remember learning the framing square? And then the cute little Swanson Speed Square?
> 
> I can still use a standard framer's square.


got you beat ... I can still use a slide rule ... for all you young ones out there, a slide rule was the predecessor to a calculator


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use a slide rule app on my iPhone...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Joasis said:


> Remember learning the framing square? And then the cute little Swanson Speed Square?
> 
> I can still use a standard framer's square.


Any of you guys remember the "squangle"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It was used to mark a birdsmouth


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got one somewhere out in the shop.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Was always losing the little nuts on the squangle.................


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I like the squangle. I've always preferred setting a scribe as opposed to finding angles. Works well for rafter tails/ridge cuts, birds mouth, etc. 

Otherwise a useless tool taking up space...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

rwa said:


> got you beat ... I can still use a slide rule ... for all you young ones out there, a slide rule was the predecessor to a calculator


I learned with a slide rule as well...calculators were coming out in the mid '70s, but my math teachers, in the old school tradition, made us use the standard slide rule, and I have mine....somewhere. :laughing: All I remember about it was "squinting" at the tiny marks and estimating the decimal point.....yeah...somethings are better today.


----------

